# GLOCK 22 gen.4 new addition to my two handguns and my two SOGs



## jose830 (Jun 5, 2011)

.


----------



## lkm912 (Mar 15, 2012)

They look good together. Hey, Any problems with the Gen 4? I just got one and am now hearing about problems with the new guide rod design.


----------



## jose830 (Jun 5, 2011)

lkm912 said:


> They look good together. Hey, Any problems with the Gen 4? I just got one and am now hearing about problems with the new guide rod design.


I've put only 100 rounds so far but no complaints.


----------



## lkm912 (Mar 15, 2012)

Cool thanks jose830. I'll keep an eye on it.


----------

